# Aminogen?



## Duncan (Oct 17, 2002)

Has anyone ever used this stuff?  I know that it is supposed to act enzymatically by breaking down protein, but I wanted to know if anyone thought it was a worthwhile supplement.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 17, 2002)

Some of your meal replacements like Optimum's use Aminogen. It is a digestive enzyme.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 17, 2002)

I know this, I want to know if it actually workw or if it is like zma, you shouldn't take it unless you are having problems or are deficient.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 17, 2002)

If it is sold seperate, I wouldn't worry about it! But as long as it's in some meal replacements, it can't hurt.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 17, 2002)

How much difference is it supposed to make?

And are you still steadily adding muscle and a lean rate?


----------



## Duncan (Oct 17, 2002)

I would not think it would be worthwhile since most people do not have a huge problem digesting the protein, I was always under the impression that the limiting factor was the cells abililty to uptake the aminos, not the stomachs ability to digest them.

Just trying to figure out if anyone else knows for sure


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, even if it does help, does the cost warrant the effect?


----------

